# Vac Sealer ?



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Can any one mention your favorite , Vacuum Sealer . I have a food saver , and don't like it ! The bags loose Vacuum soon after being done , often it does not seal the bags completely .


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Try a better model.

I used to use one of the more expensive ones and it worked awesomely.

FoodSaver is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

I've been using a Waring Pro Pistol vacuum system for a couple years now. Rather than bags that come in a roll that you cut and seal, it uses heavy duty zip-loc type bags that have a valve on the side. Put the food in the bag, zip it closed (they include a little tool to make this easier), put the pistol on the valve and pull the trigger. The bags say, "One use only", but I've reused many of them multiple times without a problem. Just wash them thoroughly and let them dry out. This is one of the advantages of this system. Unzip the bag to get things out, rezip and apply vacuum to secure it again. 

The bags are reasonably sturdy but you do need to be careful not to knock them around or holes will develop and they won't hold vacuum. As long as the bags are intact and the zipper firmly and completely closed, they'll hold vacuum indefinitely. I've had some maintain vacuum for over a year and others I've re-used a dozen or more times. I like to keep brown sugar in one of these. I open it, take what I need, close and re-vacuum and it holds the seal, keeping the brown sugar soft, until the next time I need it. (I do keep the brown sugar in the original bag, putting that inside the vacuum bag.) The bags are available in quart, gallon, and two-gallon sizes. They are not cheap and the cost would frankly be prohibitive if not for the re-use. 

To make it easier to clean the bags, if I'm doing meat for the freezer I put the meat in a cheap zip-loc and freeze it. Once it's fully solid, then I open the zip-loc a crack, put the whole thing in one of the vacuum bags, and vacuum it. On the flip side I remove the meat while still frozen. This way none of the juices leak into the vacuum bag or have any chance of getting sucked into the vacuum pistol. Obviously if I was doing this for anywhere but home I wouldn't re-use bags that had been used for meat. At home I'm reasonably satisfied with the safety of this approach.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

The problem may be your vacuum sealer bag.

If you are using a lightweight bag, then when you freeze in that bag, ice crystals that form will both expand and can form sharp edges. That's a prescription for developing either micropunctures or microtears in the plastic. At that point (pun semi-intended), your airtight integrity has a good chance of failure.

If your intent is to freeze after sealing, then either multi-bag it or use a heavier weight bag (such as 6 mil thickness).

Of course, you do have to use a sealer which can handle the thicker bag weight.

GS


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Have food saver here also.
It works..when used correctly.
A: food shouldn't be too juicy (any flowing liquid will cause a bad heat seal) Clean the liquid off the bad seal & double seal if necessary. Perhaps semi-freeze the food first?
B: the thickness of the bags makes a big difference.
If you use a thick/HD bag, after the seal light turns off..wait another 10-20 seconds before lifting the lid - to make a good seal.
If you remove it immediately after the light goes off..chances are it won't seal properly.
Thin cheaper bags, no problem with taking it off right after the light goes off, but again, as has been posted..the thin bags are more prone to freezer punctures.
Also, when that "heat tape" wears out..I just put a strip of 1" Kapton tape over top (good to ~500F)..works well without buying manufacturers $$ replacement tape. (Kapton tape is cheap on eBay/electronics shops/whatever)


----------



## Dave_Bolder (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,
As a chef, I have used many Vacuum Sealers over the years, and the best brand I ever used was called "Orved" it comes in many different sizes to suit your needs.

I'm not sure if this brand is available in the US, I'm based in Australia, many catering equipment suppliers have this brand on their shelves. I usually buy mine from AGC Equipment, this is their website: https://www.agcequipment.com.au

Maybe you can give them a call to see if they ship to USA if you couldn't find it there.

I hope my answer help. Let me know if you ave any questions please.


----------

